# releasing a pigeon



## kat0100 (Mar 22, 2005)

About 3 weeks ago I found a feral pigeon. I work in a factory where they have begun shooting pigeons. I found a young, feathered pigeon who had fallen in a puddle of hydraulic fluid. I brought him home and bathed him several times with dish soap. Spent a couple of days force feeding baby bird formula. Eventually he began to eat and drink on his own. He is now eating and drinking fine, and can fly around my house pretty well. I would like to release him, but live in the country where there are no pigeons. Anyone have any suggestions, and will he survive if I release him?


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

It depends quite abit on how bonded he is to and yours. Do you handle him alot ? Was he a free flying feral when you rescued him ? What is he eating now, and what type of enclosure if any ?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Given that you got him while he was still a youngster and had to hand feed him, I'm guessing he's pretty well imprinted on humans and would be best adopted out rather than released. In what part of the country are you located?


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

You should wait 6-8 weeks ..before releasing and he'll be fine. He'll come back too .


----------



## kat0100 (Mar 22, 2005)

I wouldn't say he is bonded with us too much, as he doesn't like to be handled and does try to bite. I am feeding him a pigeon mix from the feed store. I live in Upstate NY and would be glad to adopt him out to someone who has more flying room and other birds if I could find someone in the area.I will try to post a picture of the cage he is living in.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi kat0100

I have some rescues @ home, one of which has a tantrum if I'm in the house and not spending time with her. If I go to take her from the carrier, I get the wing wack routine w/occasional efforts to "bite", but once she is out, all she wants to do is nuzzle up to my face and stare into it. She responds differently to my hands/fingers than she does to my head region. She thinks my head region is a "safe place". If she gets startled while "out", she seeks shelter @ my neck right under my jaw.  How cute. If you are at all interested in a relationship with this pigeon who was so fortunate to have someone caring such as yourself to bring him/her home, you will both become acclimated in due time.

Good luck with your new friend,

fp


----------

